# Devils Lake Fishing Report 1/23



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cold fronts and winds have kept a lot of fisherman off the lake this past week 
and those making it out are reporting a rather tough bite. Those working hard 
and moving around are finding smaller groups of active perch and doing better 
than others. The better places continue to be the south end of Black Tiger 
Bay, Haybale Bay, the Main Bay by Camp Grafton, and the Towers area. Other 
spots producing some fish include the Woods Rutten, Stromme, and Swanson's 
Point areas. Anglers marking more fish in the 32-40 foot depths, but are 
reporting when they find fish in the 25 foot depths they tend to bite better. 
Anglers are using Hali's, Forage Minnows, Raps, hanger rigs, and genz worms 
tipped with wax worms, spikes, or minnow heads. Walleye fishing remains fair 
with fish being caught in Dead Cow Bay, Wolfords Bay, Military Point, Doc 
Hagen's, and in the Flats. Try working either in or along the edges of trees 
or rocky points. Sonar's, Raps, Buckshot Rattle Spoons, and Nils tipped with 
minnows or minnow heads are working the best. Pike continue to be caught in 
the north end of Six Mile Bay, Sweetwater/Morrison Lake, and Lake Irvin. We're 
also getting reports that the Churches Ferry area has really started to take 
off. Smelt or herring off tip-ups has been working the best. The Lake Access 
Committee is maintaining a trail system, but snow and winds are making them 
difficult to maintain. Heavy snow on the lake is making travel off the trails 
difficult even for four wheel drive vehicles. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

